# The Fishy Life of LTB



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Well, I guess I should start to make a fish journal after what happened in my fish related life.  Well, I'm getting a sorority soon of rescues/sympathy buys and I seem to be making tons of threads that show that I'm bragging about it. I'm sorry if it sounded like that, I'm just* TOO* excited that I can't hold it in! I'm just going to be typing on how Lebron's doing and crap. Lol I'll be starting the journal entries on October 8th 2012 EST. 
The entries on the sorority will start when I get the tank...


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Can not wait to see your sorioty.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Me neither!  Hopefully it's gonna be planted..


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I hope you get females that look really different you get a nicer effect.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah, I will! I need to tell them apart to name them, lol.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Also they look cooler.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

*Lebron's Auto - Entry #1*

Well, Lebron seems to be doing just fine. Just swimming, as always like any other fish. :lol: His patch of missing scales didn't heal up yet, but no infection whatsoever. I guess the water needs to be cleaner despite the tank being cycled... Ah well. He's pretty active... Eats well... God this journal entry is boring. Lol. It'll get better once the 20L is here.  Well, there's not anything else to type... :roll:


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

That's interesting, Squirt's patch of scales didn't really go away either.

I guess they can be fishy brothers, being crowntails and all.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

They might! xD They're both red, and I'm only 4 hours away from NYC.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

The only difference is that Squirt is a different kind of CT and he's all red...

But he's still happy to call Lebron his brother!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

He's not a double ray? 0.o Single ray? Those are pretty rare. Oh, and I looked at Squirt and he seems to have a white face. Lebron has a white face as well. xD Lebron is also happy to call Squirt his brother, but it's obvious they'll fight each other still. Lol


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Lots of fighting xD

And I don't know to be honest :/

I think single ray, by looking at this...


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey lebron best of wishes for your soroity I can't wait to see it!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

He's double ray, you'd have to look at the caudel. It's hard to explain but on each ray, there are 2 separate rays. xD Single rays just have 1 ray as the name said but it's quite confusing.

BB, thanks! I already bought the filter and thermometer. Lol


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

*Lebron's Auto - Entry #1*

Just swimming as usual... He's been a little chubby lately but he's going to be fasted. His scales haven't fully grown back yet. :l But he'll be fine. Doing a water change later today or tomorrow. So.. Yeah.

It's been a while since I've been on the forum, I was grounded from using the internet for 1 week so I miss this forum!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

*Owner's Auto Entry #1*

Well, I have decided to make my own entry for myself. So please bare with me. (; I made a YouTube account, and I'm making Betta care videos in the future. They're gonna be online by next Sunday. Sandy the storm is the cause. Grr... :/ My school life is doing well so far. Not much to it. I also bought the sorority tank today, let's just change the sorority life entries once the tank starts cycling.. Goodnight everybody, even if I'm not going to sleep yet..


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Yep. Hurricane Sandy. :frustrated:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Post us a link to your vids when there done.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Okay.  I still have power, I hope most of you guys in the east have power, too!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am in the East power flickered a bit byt so far not gone.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

*Sorority Life - Entry #1*

The tank is starting it's cycle today! It has not leaked and I'm adding some Ace Hardware Ammonia later tonight. There's black sand in there and I'm getting decorations tomorrow! :thumbsup:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yay can not wait to see do not forget plenty of tanks.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I got my decorations!! An aerator volcano and these overlapping stone thingies. Pics are tomorrow.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Ooh love volcanos. Bettas are adopted to low oxygen water I never used an aerator in any of my tanks but then again there are lots of plants.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah, I know but it's because I'm getting other types of fish as well. Well, if snails and shrimp count. xD And don't worry, I also have a T valve so I can control the current when the fish are here.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Sounds cool I am bad with shrimp and snails but great with aquatic plants and I have two assasin snails.


----------

